# mid selection sugg. for open baffle



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, I have just purchesed the Seas mid Prestige paper cone 5 inch driver, happy but could be better. I am kicking around the idea of the scan speak 5 inch revalator mid or the seas mag. come with copper phase plug. I have the OW1 hiouphon tweeter for highs and three peerless hds nomex for lower mids. controled by the bheringer x-over unit. looking for the smothest natural mid in the five to six inch size cost aside, as i believe this to be the most critical driver involved. any sugg. guys ?
Thanks 
vince


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

The very soon to be available AE TD6.5M perhaps? Based upon the performance of the other drivers it should be excellent.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

vince said:


> Hello, I have just purchesed the Seas mid Prestige paper cone 5 inch driver, happy but could be better. I am kicking around the idea of the scan speak 5 inch revalator mid or the seas mag. come with copper phase plug. I have the OW1 hiouphon tweeter for highs and three peerless hds nomex for lower mids. controled by the bheringer x-over unit. looking for the smothest natural mid in the five to six inch size cost aside, as i believe this to be the most critical driver involved. any sugg. guys ?
> Thanks
> vince


Nice tweeter!!! Have you looked at the Mark Audio drivers? 

Mark


----------

